# Howdy from small town Iowa



## breck (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi!
My name is Brian but I answer to Breck. Not because it's a brand of cheap shampoo and other hygene products, but because my last name is Breckenridge.
I'm not nessicerily a smoking virgin, but pretty darn close.
Have done some heavy petting with a KC smoker and a few turkeys.
I live in an apartment on the third floor and I'm usually poor so I'm somewhat limited to what I can have for equipment. Right now I have the aforementioned Rival KC smoker, it's done okay I guess, but I don't feel all that manly standing around and drinking beer infront of someting that looks like a table top roaster.


----------



## richtee (Mar 6, 2008)

Heh.... Welcome to SMF... we'll have you getting complements on your Q soon...even if we can't help the "manliness" thing  ;{)

And you better change that avitar before Payson, Meowey and LisaCso see it!  Wooo doggies!


----------



## k5yac (Mar 6, 2008)

Welcome Breck!


----------



## desertlites (Mar 6, 2008)

OH Gawd not another-ya what Rich says on the aviter-we don't harm animals around here-just smoke them-WD gonna be tickled u showed up.


----------



## fatback joe (Mar 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.

The only comment I have regarding the hammer and cats is to use the biggest hammer you got.


----------



## foozer (Mar 6, 2008)

Breck, 
Welcome from another Cental Iowa small town smoker. What small town are you from. It can't be too small if it has an apartment building 3 stories tall.
Enjoy the forum and be sure to sign up for the 5 day online smoking course.
Have fun.


----------



## jlansink (Mar 6, 2008)

Don't you mean "Clown Zone"?  Go Hawks!  I'm originally from Cedar Falls, went to Iowa and am now down in SC.  Just trying to figure out this smoking stuff.


----------



## teeotee (Mar 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, from another smalltown iowa smoker (isn't it a state made of small towns?).


----------



## earache_my_eye (Mar 6, 2008)

Welcome Breck from yet another small-town Iowan.....I'm in Tama.

BTW....I kinda like the avatar......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





DOGS RULE BABY!!!

(my gawd.....what have I just done!?!?!)..


----------



## mossymo (Mar 6, 2008)

Breck
Welcome to SMF; nothing wrong with a KC Rival, it brought you here didn't it !!! 
There are a few other members here that use the same smoker. If later down the road you choose to get another smoker, that is good; can never have enough smokers !!!


----------



## travcoman45 (Mar 6, 2008)

Welcome aboard from North Iowa.  Hey poor is how Qing got started!  Nothing wrong with being poor.  You now, they say money won't buy happiness, although I beleive it buys a better grade of misery!  I'd like to try it one day.  Any who, show us some of your q-view when you get a chance!


----------



## mulepackin (Mar 7, 2008)

Welcome. Don't feel you have to apologize for your gear. I started with the single rack, pint size Brinkman.


----------



## iadubber (Mar 8, 2008)

Welcome Breck, Eastern Iowa here!!!!


----------



## kookie (Mar 8, 2008)

Welcome aboard..........No problem with the kc smoker from rival......You use what you can, smoke is smoke,....................


----------



## smokebuzz (Mar 8, 2008)

IT'S ANOTHER HAWKEYE!!!!!!

Central IOWA, between all of ya, just East of Ames

And WELCOME!!


----------



## desertlites (Mar 8, 2008)

Breckenridge,when I heard that name I had to go into my many papers of family history-the papers I have go back to 1700s-england-came over on the constalation into mass. any how my family from Iowa great great married a Indian and setteled in Iowa-have roots in davenport-maquakata and debique-theres Breckenridge mentioned in alot of these papers-hmmmm


----------



## richtee (Mar 8, 2008)

Never said I din't like it... just fair warning...


----------



## bertjo44 (Mar 9, 2008)

Welcome Breck. Sounds like your a trip. Look forward to reading your posts.


----------



## lc in va (Mar 9, 2008)

welcome breck glad you are here


----------



## breck (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome everybody, this seems like a really cool place.

And yes, Iowa is pretty much a matrix of small towns in between patches of corn. I live in Monroe. It's about 10 minutes north of Lake Red Rock.
And surprisingly we do have a 3 story apartment complex here, I think this particular one was made espescially for people who are getting devorced or groups of kids right out of high school.
We were all a little surprised when they built it, nothing is suppoed to be that tall around here unless it's a silo.

As I mentioned earlier I have a Rival KC smoker which has treated me pretty good, but I'd like to upgrade. Due to lack of space on my deck I'm thinking about an vertical LP unit.
One question though, has much gas should I expect to go through on a usual smoke?
You guys have any particular models you're pretty proud of?
Any I should stay away from?


----------



## breck (Mar 10, 2008)

PS. If the avatar really does bug anybody I can take it down.
Just let me know.


----------



## bertjo44 (Mar 10, 2008)

I just got my GOSM (from Bass Pro Shops, see my avatar) but I really like it so far. Runs $159 on there website. Mine was a gift from my dad, I think when I saw it in the store it was a little less. Wal*Mart sells something similar for $100. Looks at them online, they don't take up much space. Easy temp control and you can get quite a lot inside. Wal*Mart also has one similar that uses charcoal for about $70.


----------



## travcoman45 (Mar 11, 2008)

Don't bother me none, we've got seven cats!  Might try the hammer thing! (just kiddin)
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Gotta have a sense of humor in life or it will eat you alive!


----------



## teeotee (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm with Trav on the avatar ...... gotta have a sense of humour
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 . I'm on an acreage so we have anything from 8 to 15 barn cats at any one time, depending on the time of year. Also have two indoor cats, oh yeah and two labs.

As for a smoker i'm a charcoal user, never used propane so  can't really recommend one. Wally world is a good place to look. If you want to spend a little more, check out Scheels at Coralville. 

Whatever you get expect to get hooked on it.


----------



## foozer (Mar 11, 2008)

Hey Breck,

I have been to Monroe several times to play golf. They have a nice golf course with a swimming pool (unusual combination for small-town Iowa)

For equipment I have a Brinkman Smoke N Pit. Its a horizontal smoker with side mounted fire box. I bought it at K-Mart between 15 & 20 years ago for about $150.00. I recently purchased a Stumps Elite 4. It is a verticle smoker with a gravity feed fuel box. Works like a charm. It better for what it cost.

You will see pictures on this forum of great looking food that has been cooked on just about every type of smoker imaginable. It basically comes down to knowing the in's and out's of the smoker that you have. I think they all can cook good food.

It's all about having fun.


----------



## richoso1 (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks for joining us at the SMF, you're going to get up to speed on that learning curve in realtime. Looking forward to your Q Views my friend.


----------



## teeotee (Mar 11, 2008)

The link below is to wally world gosm, priced just under $140, doesn't say if it comes with gas bottle. I've noticed a lot of people on here are using these. 

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/produ...uct_id=3342508

As Foozer says, it's all down to figuring out whatever smoker you have. That means you just have to use it......... lots 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





PS ..... Go Cyclones


----------



## mikey2gunz (Mar 11, 2008)

Howdy from Williamsburg and welcome.


----------



## cowgirl (Mar 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Breck!


----------

